# Always Striving for More!



## katt (Feb 16, 2007)

ok - So I've decided to post my journal here also, currently posting in M&M...But you guys need another gal in here!

Current stats (half way through my cut right now)
5'4"
130 lbs - today
Age - 49 - no jokes please  
currently - 19% or less bf I'm guessing - had a test done 2 weeks ago, and I was at 21

Goal: I usually start a cut January 1st.... pretty much maintain through the summer, (or try to) then start my bulk in Aug.-Dec - I am trying desparately to build size.

Routine - push/pull/legs - then an extra day devoted to shoulders & abs.
Cardio 3x week - 45 minutes ea time

Daily supps right now include - 
BCAA's
Fish/Flax oil
Multi-Vit
Vanadyl Sulfate
Glutamine
Calcium
dhea at night- only 25 mg

Just starting taking 5-HTP


Todays wo

DB Press (30) 1x8 (35) 1x8 (37.5) 1x7
Upright Rows (55) 1x8 (65) 1x8 (75) 1x6
DB Side Lat raises (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8 (25) 1x6 (my form was shitty today)
Hyper extension (25) 3x12
ss w/
Shrugs on the Forza Machine (90) 1x12 (150) 1x10 (180) 1x6
Hanging Leg Raise 2x15
Rev Crunch 2x15
Regular Crunch 1x20

That's it for this morning - going back for more cardio tonight. Took only 50 mg of 5-HTP this morning - feeling pretty good

Cals for the day 1555    49% protein/ 35% carb/16 % fat


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought you were in your 30's!


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> I thought you were in your 30's!




That's totally fine by me


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice DB pressing! We do need more women posting their journals.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2007)

Excellent, glad to have ya on board!!! Best Wishes!!!


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2007)

Cool.  I haven't been to M&M in over a month.  Will be nice to read your journal.  Work hard!


----------



## katt (Feb 17, 2007)

Last night 45 minutes cardio on the treadmill - level 5 incline


This morning - went back for tanning and decided to do more cardio, even though this was suppose to be a complete day off.  So I did 30 minutes on the precor machine.

Tonight is my late valentines dinner and cheat meal at Outback Steakhouse... It will be so amazingly good, I can't wait!


----------



## katt (Feb 17, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Cool.  I haven't been to M&M in over a month.  Will be nice to read your journal.  Work hard!



Honestly, I don't think anyone has posted in the womens forum there in over a month....


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 17, 2007)

katt said:


> ...*But you guys need another gal in here!*



Yeah, we do 

Wow, I never would have guess you were 49. I thought low-mid 30's as well.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2007)

katt said:


> Honestly, I don't think anyone has posted in the womens forum there in over a month....



yea.  i stopped going there because the board got really slow.


----------



## katt (Feb 17, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Yeah, we do
> 
> Wow, I never would have guess you were 49. I thought low-mid 30's as well.




Honestly, I feel like I'm in my 30's.... I really wonder if other "older" people feel the same way.  Maybe it's because I like to party like a rock star


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2007)

Felt really good after a big dinner last night and alot of sleep

Today's wo  - Legs

Squats (95) 1x10 (115) 1x10 (135) 1x10 (155) 1x7
Angled Leg Press (90) 1x15 (180) 1x10 (230) 1x8
Icarian Leg Extension (180) 1x9 (200) 1x7 (220) 1x8
Icarian Lying Leg Curl (100) 1x10 (110) 1x8 (120) 1x6
SLDL (95) 1x10 (115) 1x7, 1x9
Walking Lunges w/20 lb db's 2x15 steps ea leg
no calfs today   I was done


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 18, 2007)

Katt, how deep are you going with your squats? Do you use a narrow or wide stance? Your strength to weight ratio is very good- impressive stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Katt, how deep are you going with your squats? Do you use a narrow or wide stance? Your strength to weight ratio is very good- impressive stuff. :thumbsup:



Stance is shoulder width,  going not quite 90 degrees but close


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2007)

Today's push

Hammer Strength Press (100) 1x8 (110) 1x8 (120) 1x6
HS Incline Press (70) 1x8 (90) 1x8 (100) 1x7
Pec Deck (90) 1x10 (100) 1x8 (110) 1x9
Tricep DB press (50) 1x8 (55) 1x8 (60) 1x8
Kick Backs (15) 1x10 (17.5) 1x10 (20) 1x10
Dips bw  8/6/4 

Today's cals 1506   47/ 37/16

Back for more Cardio tonight


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 19, 2007)

Do you typically split your cardio and weights between two sessions?  I have the opportunity to do that at times.  Is it more beneficial or just more of a time issue.


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> Do you typically split your cardio and weights between two sessions?  I have the opportunity to do that at times.  Is it more beneficial or just more of a time issue.



I always split them.  I never have enough time in the mornings, due to getting ready for work, so I have to do the cardio in the p.m.


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2007)

No weights today - 45 minutes cardio on the treadmill 6% incline, 3.4 - 3.6 on the speed

Today's cals 1544   51 protein/ 32 Carb/ 16 Fat

I'm really tired today - have to rely on my thermogenics to get me through


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2007)

Today's wo - was a little grumpy today - the diet it getting to me  

Pull ups 5/4/4 
wide Grip Pull downs (80) 1x8 (90)1x8 (100) 1x6
Yates Rows (4) 1x10 (50) 1x10 (60) 1x10
Straight Arm Cable Push down (80) 1x10 (90) 1x10 (100) 1x9
DB Hammer Curls (15) 1x15 (20) 1x15 (25) 1x9 - I really don't know why I did so many freakin reps on these

Seated DB curl (20) 1x10 (25) 1x8 (30) 1x5
Concentration Curl (15) 1x15, 2x10

Calories for the day 1541   54% protein/34 % carb/12% fat

Not really as hungry as I was yesterday, just grumpy


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

I am so impressed with woman who can complete pulllups! Nice work, I am lovin it!


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2007)

No weights today - just cardio this morning 35 minutes and I hated it all the way through.

Today's cals 1512  51% protein/34 carb/14 fat

Today I am feeling extremely tired, not frustrated, just feel my body's out of wack. We have had alot of things going on in the evenings this week, so cardio had to be put in on our normal days off, and I'm not liking it at all.   Hopefully things will get back on tract next week...  I'll check my bodyfat then also.   Maybe I'll up my calories a bit, I'm not sure right at this point.

I always want to continue to push myself, but right now all I want to do is sleep - I'm really emotional and I hate it   

Thanks for the comment D - on the last 2 sets, my husband holds my feet, so they are not totally unassisted - but I'm trying.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 22, 2007)

I've been working on pullups too.  I cannot do them without the assistance of the machine but I'm just excited to be even able to do that right now   I'm trying to decrease weight for one set each time I go at them.


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2007)

I know, the pull ups were the most frustrating thing for me!  You look around and see all the guys just doing them left and right, and then you try to do one and it just doesn't happen.  argggghhh


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

I just like to see people doing pullups in general. They are so much better than pulldowns.


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, another day off today     tonight is the big sleepover with my daughter & friends for her b-day...  I just have to repeat to myself... I'm not having pizza and cheesecake,,, I'm not, I'm not, I'm not..


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Well, another day off today     tonight is the big sleepover with my daughter & friends for her b-day...  I just have to repeat to myself... I'm not having pizza and cheesecake,,, I'm not, I'm not, I'm not..



More power to you sister!  Those are two of my favorite naughty things


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok so I totally had the pizza and cheesecake yesterday.. oh well, it can be my cheat meal for the week...    Anyway today's workout I felt freakin stronger than hell

DB Press (35) 1x8 (37.5) 1x8 (40) 1x5
Bar Front Raise (30) 1x8 (40) 2x8
Side Lat db raise (20) 2x8 (22.5) 1x8
Hyperextensions w/25 lb plate 3x12
Shrugs (140) 2x10 (180) 1x4, 1x2, 1x2  forgot our straps, couldn't hold on
Hanging leg raise 3x15
Cable Rope pull (100) 3x20
Reverse Crunch 3x15
Ball crunch 1x20

Today we take the kids in for ice skating as a continuing b-day party. I have to pack my food


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2007)

Legs today

Squats (95) 1x10 (115) 1x10, 1x8 (135) 1x9 (155) 1x7  

On the squats I put a bench behind me so I knew I was going down far enough,,,  I think next time I will lower my weights and go ATG

Deadlifts (95) 2x8 
SLDL (90) 2x10, 1x4  my back was tightening up awfully fast, I slacked off a bit

Life Fitness Leg extension (165) 1x8 (180) 1x7 (195) 1x7
Hammer St Curl (70) 2x8 (80) 1x5
Standing Calf raise on #5 2x15, 1x20

Walking Lunges w/20 lb db's 4x 13 steps ea leg.. ouch! 

Done!   Until tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2007)

katt said:


> Done!   Until tomorrow.



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ain't that the truth.



Not for you!


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2007)

Today's wo

DB Press (42.5) 1x8 (45) 1x9 (50) 1x3, 1x7
Incline DB press (37.5) 1x8 (42.5) 1x8 (45) 1x8
Incline DB fly (32.5) 1x8 (35) 1x8 (37.5) 1x8
Cable Push downs (100) 1x8 (110) 1x8 (120) 1x12 - raise weight next time
Dips 7/7/4

Done until tonight - cardio

Cal's for the day 1544   53% protein/32% carb/ 14% fat


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2007)

Wide grip pull down (80) 1x8 (90) 1x8 (100) 1x8
super set w/
Straight arm push downs (80) 1x8 (90) 1x6 (80) 1x8
T bar rows (45) 1x8 (55) 1x8 (65) 1x6
Straight bar curls (50) 1x8 (60) 1x6 (50) 1x8
One Arm DB Preacher (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8 (25) 1x8
Wrist curls - front & back (30) 15/12 (40) 2x12 front & back

I don't know what possessed me to up my weights on the bar curls,, I didn't have the strength and got a little pissy.. oh well 

Tonight cardio again..

No days off this week - am taking Sat & Sunday completely off..

Cals for the day 1556  54% protein/27% carb/ 19% fat

I don't know what the deal is, been having slight headaches for the past 3 days or so... and I *never* get headaches.. it may be the 5-htp I'm taking or it could be all the thermogenics... I'll just have to start cutting them back to see which one is causing it.


----------



## fufu (Feb 27, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Not for you!


----------



## fufu (Feb 27, 2007)

katt said:


> Wide grip pull down (80) 1x8 (90) 1x8 (100) 1x8
> super set w/
> Straight arm push downs (80) 1x8 (90) 1x6 (80) 1x8
> T bar rows (45) 1x8 (55) 1x8 (65) 1x6
> ...



Sometimes it is good to see what you got. You learn from the experience anyways.

Good job on the workout.


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, I do that alot...  It seems to work better when I'm on maintenance or bulking though..  

And P - you were right about the indulgence on the candy this weekend,,, ok, and outback... I seem to be leaning out like a mofo right now.. it's crazy.


----------



## Double D (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice db presses I know guys that have a hard time with that weight.


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice db presses I know guys that have a hard time with that weight.




thanks D...


----------



## katt (Feb 28, 2007)

Today's workout was a mix of different things that didn't fit into our time schedule for the next two workouts, which are shoulders & legs

Hyper extensions w/25 lb plat 3x15
Shrugs on the Forza Machine (140) 1x8 (160) 1x10 (180) 1x7
Hammer Strength calf raise (45) 3x12
ss w/
Seated leg press (we did this for calfs) (215) 3x12

Ball Crunches 30
Hanging leg raise 3x15
Rope pull (100) 3x25

Done for the day - calories same as yesterday, got lazy last night and just packed the same thing... it was easier..  I didn't want to miss Idol.. yeah, I get sucked into that program every season


----------



## Double D (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey atleast your doing something!


----------



## katt (Feb 28, 2007)

This is true....  but tomorrow is squats, and my ass is still sore from the Sunday wo!!  Have mercy!


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2007)

Last night was 45 minutes of cardio on the Treadmill, level 5-6, 3.5 speed. And tanning  - the warmth feels so good.. I know they are bad for you, but sometimes, this time of year I just have to do it.  

Today was a partial leg wo

Squats (95) 2x10 (105) 1x10 (115) 1x8  I lowered my weight on the squats, was able to go really super low, which felt awesome - 

Leg Extensions (165) 1x8 (180) 1x8 (195) 1x7 these were hard today
Deadlifts (90) 1x8 (105) 1x8 (115) 1x8   PR on reps on the last set  

All in all for our hour we had, the workout was better than I expected for having such a low carb day yesterday..

more cardio tonight - then hamstrings & shoulders tomorrow

Cals today 1530,  50% protein, 34% carb, 15% fat


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 1, 2007)

katt said:


> Last night was 45 minutes of cardio on the Treadmill, level 5-6, 3.5 speed. And tanning  - the warmth feels so good.. I know they are bad for you, but sometimes, this time of year I just have to do it.
> 
> Today was a partial leg wo
> 
> ...



Excellent!  I see you will be joining me in gimpy-land today!  I can barely sit down on the toilet


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> Excellent!  I see you will be joining me in gimpy-land today!  I can barely sit down on the toilet



No, that will be after tomorrows wo when I have to do lunges..


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2007)

Today was suppose to be shoulders & ham's.. but we didn't get the ham's in this a.m., so I have to push them back to tonight when I am in for cardio..

Iso Press (70) 1x10 (90) 1x7 (100) 1x6
DB Side Raise (17.5) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8
ss w/
Uprite Rows (40) 1x10 (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8
Cable for back delts (15) 2x10 ea side (20) 1x10 ea

I'll have to look up what the correct name for that exercise is... I'm just trying to maintain my weights right now, not interested in upping them until I am eating at maintenance.  I don't think I will start the next bulk until Aug.

Todays Cals 1500   51% protein/ 32% carb/ 16% fat
I can already tell this is a hungry day... end of the week.. I took protein and jerky for snacks if I can't stand it...    Scheduled my BF caliper test for next wednesday...


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW!!!! 1500 cals now thats extremely low!!!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah I know!   Last cut my cal's were 1700-1900, more on the 1900 when I was at the end, but it took me 5 months... This time, I figured to cut my cals more, because I was on a 12 week time-frame from start to finish.. 

So... that's the reason for the caliper test next week, to make sure I'm not sacrificing my muscle because of the drastic cut... if so, I'm upping it after that


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

As long as you know what your body needs then you will be fine!

Could you imagine me at 1500 cals!!! Haha I would be a huge asshole to live with!!!!

I need a shirt:

"Stay the fuck away from me, I'm dieting!!!!"


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> "Stay the fuck away from me, I'm dieting!!!!"



oh,,, I need that shirt!!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2007)

ok so tonight was 45 minutes on the cross training - tough 

then a couple sets for ham's

Lying Leg Curl (90) 2x10 (100) 1x10
super set w/
One leg glute isolator (40) 2x10 (50) 1x10

hanging leg raises 1x20, 1x10, 1x20 don't know what was up with that second set..
rope pull (100) 3x25

10 minutes in the sauna and I'm done... until Monday! Two days off - yay!


----------



## Double D (Mar 3, 2007)

Elaborate on the cross training a bit....


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> Elaborate on the cross training a bit....



sorry - typo   It was a cross trainer eliptical type machine


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2007)

Today's wo

Bar Press (95) 1x8 (115) 1x6, 1x3 (95) 1x9
Incline press (85) 1x8 (95) 1x7 (105) 1x4
Incline DB Flyes (32.5) 1x10 (35) 1x8 (37.5) 1x9
Rope tricep exten (70) 1x10 (80) 1x10 (90) 1x10
Dips 6/3/0
ss w/Tri Press (90) 1x12... 0/0/

On the last two sets, we decided to superset them because we were running out of time quick.. well after the second set of dips... a measley 3,, I felt a little pull in the middle of my chest muscle, kind of where it connects to the bone... then when I jumped on the tricep press, the first rep I could definitely feel that I strained something... so I quit..   better safe than sorry I guess

Cals 1500,. 52 protein/32% carb / 15 Fat

Cardio tonight,,


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2007)

Last night 45 minutes cardio on the treadmill 5.5 incline, 3.4 - 3.6 speed

Today's wo
Life Fitness Lat Pull (90) 1x8 (100) 1x8 (110)1x8
LF High Row (50) 1x8 (55) 1x8 (60) 1x8
1 arm db row (50) 1x8 (55) 1x8 (60) 1x8
Bar Curl (55) 2x8, 1x7
Seated db curl (20) 1x8 (25) 1x8 (30) 1x7
one set of "all you can do" straight bar curls (40) 23 -my arms were burnin'

Cals for today 1520   50% protein/ 34% carb/ 16% fat

More cardio tonight


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice workout katt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Those are some mean looking rows!
Do you ever switch pulldowns for pullups?


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice workout katt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I do pullups every time I do a back workout.. but this time, my hubby was having bad joint pains and opted not to do them.  But, I will put them in next time!   Thank gawd, he's going in today to get the pains checked out.... it sucks for him right now


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2007)

No workout today... went  in for a caliper test to see where I'm at... 19.1% today... lost 3.5 lbs fat and gained 1.5 lbs of muscle in the last month, so I guess that's not bad....

I was hoping to be lower, and got a little "down" about it. But on the bright side, my calories during the day are not so low that I'm losing lean muscle, so that's good     Just gotta keep at it.

Plus I chatted with a trainer about competing again... I want to compete possibly next year, but I'm on the fence whether to go figure or bodybuilding... One of the people (another trainer) at the gym said she thought I would go more toward the bodybuilding because of the quality of my muscle mass, but I think I need to really bring my legs and lats up for that...  that will be my new goal after my cut is over.!  then, if it all goes to shit,,, I can always do figure   

Today's a total day off - back at it tomorrow


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow Katt, nice DB Rows.


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2007)

Today I really didn't feel like working out - I know,,, slacker!

DB press (32.5) 1x8 (35) 1x8 (37.5) 1x8
Side DB Lat raise (17.5) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (22.5)1x8
Front Db Raise (17.5) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8
Rev fly on the incline bench (10) 1x8 (12.5) 2x8
Shrugs (140) 1x10 (160) 2x8
super set w/
Hyper extensions w/25 lb plate 3x12
hanging knee raise 2x25, 1x15 - abs were burning!

Cals for today 1520 50% protein/ 34% carb/ 16% fat - same as last time. I did have a mini-slice of thin crust pizza last night tho..


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Wow Katt, nice DB Rows.



Thanks!


----------



## katt (Mar 9, 2007)

Last night 45 minutes cardio..   

today's a day off -

Cals 1563, 190.3 Protein/ 138.7 carb/ 27.1 fat

Tomorrow is legs


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

How are you? I havent been around much, forgive me.


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey D - I'm good.  I haven't had the option of logging my workouts from home, we have a little "remodeling" construction going on, which forced me to tear apart my computer and cover it to avoid all the sawdust damage.

Oh well..I just have to spend more time at work logging them in   

Saturday was legs

Squats (95) 1x10, 1x12 (115) 1x9 (135) 1x6
Sumo Dead's (95) 3x10
HS Leg extension (my strength sucked ass here) (50) 1x8 (70) 2x6
HS Leg Curl (70) 1x8 (75) 1x7, 1x6
HS Calf Raise (25) 3x10
Icarian Raise (120) 3x12

My strength was just bad overall - I went really deep in the squats & deads, and by the time I got to the extensions, I was whipped.. but, , I didn't have a high carb day the day before, which was totally my fault.

Sunday off

Today's wo - we figured since we are leaving for vaca on Saturday, that each day will just be for one bodypart.. today was chest

DB Press (42.5) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (47.5) 1x5
Incline DB Press (37.5) 1x8 (40) 1x8 (42.5) 1x7
Decline Bar (95) 3x8
pec Dec (70) 1x10 (80) 1x8 (90) 1x8
Icarian press (drop sets for burn -no rest) (50) 1x12 (40) 1x11 (30) 1x10

done - cardio tonight.  My grip strength wasn't the best,,, side effect from using the power nail gun & screw driver yesterday laying subfloor.  And, of course I bruise easily,, so now I have mini bruises all over my legs,,, oh yeah, that'll look lovely on vaca with my bathing suit    I guess I better start tanning more   

Cals for the day 1536... I'm running late so I didn't figure the macros. but my I always keep my protein at 190 - 200 grams a day so it's higher than the rest.


----------



## Double D (Mar 12, 2007)

Those are some incredible workouts! Nice work indeedy.


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks D!  The workouts seem a little harder this week since we're doing so many sets.

Todays

Pull ups -Chins (I'm not sure which this would be considered- it's from the straight pegs sticking out on the top of the bar)   6/3/3/4/3 - I still suck at these, but I'm trying

Life Fitness Seated Row (75) 1x9 (90) 1x9 (105) 1x7
Straight arm push down (70) 1x10 (80) 1x10, 1x9
Hyper extension w/25 lb plate 3x12
super set w/
Shrugs on the Forza Machine (140) 2x10 (160) 1x10

More cardio tonight..  funny thing, I was checking at the front desk this a.m., to see when my month of unlimited tanning was up - which I thought was tomorrow.. but the gal said I have 24 tan's left?!?!  Wow - talk about alot for the dollar     maybe I should tell them   

I'm cutting my calories this week - final push for vaca on Saturday.. I know I will be watching what I eat, but in Vegas I can't resist the coyote ugly slushy drinks,,,so... I guess my theory is..... well, I really don't have one   

Cals 1414   54% protein/32% carb/ 13% fat


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 13, 2007)

katt said:


> ...but in Vegas I can't resist the coyote ugly slushy drinks,,,so... I guess my theory is.....



Save room for the slushies sounds like a good theory   Looking good girl!


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah!!!  Only a few days away

I forgot to post this morning - we just got our shipment of supplements.  I got the Blue Raspberry No-xplode... which is alot better tasting than the orange one!


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2007)

Today was shoulders

Oly Bar press (55) 1x10 (65) 1x10 (75) 1x6
Cable Side Raises (20) 1x8 (25) 1x8 (30) 1x8
Upright Rows (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (70) 1x6
Rev fly on the pec dec (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (65) 1x4 dropped weight (60) 1x2

Ab crunch machine (20) 1x25
Hanging Leg Raises 2x20

More cardio tonight

Cals for today 1359    48% protein/ 34% carb/ 18% fat

I just had breakfast an hour ago and my stomach feels totally empty   I just have to make it 3 more days.... 3 more days...


----------



## katt (Mar 15, 2007)

Last night I only did 30 minutes of cardio on the treadmill

Today was bi's & tri's

DB Curls (30) 1x7 (32.5) 1x5 (35) 1x5 - I really don't know what I was thinking here...

One Arm Preacher Curl (17.5) 1x9 (22.5) 1x8 (25) 1x8
Skull Crushers (40) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8
super set w/
CG Bench (40) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8
Dips 9/7/6

Haven't decided whether or not I'm going tonight for more cardio... probably not.

Cals for the day  1441   54% Prot/ 30% carb/ 16% fat

I kinda feel like the wicked witch of the west... in the Wizard of Oz after she gets water thrown on her.... "I'm shrinking.....I'm shrinking....."" 

I honestly don't know  how people make it on 1300 calories a day...my energy is dropping fast during the day... but I'm not grumpy  

only 2 more days until I can eat carbs.. 

Tomorrow - legs


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 15, 2007)

katt said:


> I honestly don't know  how people make it on 1300 calories a day...my energy is dropping fast during the day... but I'm not grumpy



They beat people up!


----------



## Double D (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice workouts sweetheart, those are incredible. Same thing as last time, havent been around much yet again. Hope all is well.


----------



## katt (Mar 16, 2007)

Things are good D!   This is my last posting until Friday of next week   

We are leaving for vaca tomorrow morning -   

Today was our attempt at a leg workout, but we really weren't into it

Life Fitness Leg Press (single leg) (135) 1x8, 2x9 (then both legs 1x20)

Life Fitness Extensions (150) 1x10 (165) 1x10 (180) 1x8
Icarian Lying Curl - (90) 1x10 (100) 1x10 (110) 1x5

Seated Calf raise (120) 1x20, 1x15, 1x13
hanging Leg Raises 1x25, 1x20, 1x16

Done - Cal's are around 1300 today again... I am feeling a little depleted today.... one more day before I can eat carbs  

Everyone have a good week


----------



## katt (Mar 16, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> They beat people up!


----------



## katt (Mar 26, 2007)

Finally back from vaca - it was a well needed break for us ! Gained about 7 pounds though - although most will probably be water retention from the increased salt intake,  I swear we had chips & salsa at least once a day  

today's wo

DB Press (40) 1x8 (42.5) 1x8 (45) 1x8
Incline DB Press (35) 1x8 (40) 1x8 (42.5) 1x5]
Incline Fly (30) 1x8 (32.5) 1x8 (35) 1x8
Life Fitness Chest Press - no rest between
(105) 1x6 (75) 1x6 (45) 1x14 owww

Rope pull (80) 3x25
Roman Chair sit ups 1x20, 2x15

Todays cal's - back to the 1300's   
1384   48% protein/30% carb/ 22% fat

Cardio tonight


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2007)

Last night 45 minutes of cardio on the Treadmill

Today

Pull ups 1x3 (sucky) 1x6, 1x5  one of these days I'll get these down  
Hammer Strength Iso Lat Pull (90) 1x8 (110) 1x8 (120) 1x8
Hyperextensions (25) 3x12
ss w/
Shrugs on the Forza Machine (140) 1x10 (180) 1x6, 1x8
Cable Low Pull (70) 1x8 (80) 1x8 (90) 1x9

Today's cals 1438  53% protein/ 26% carb/ 18% fat

no cardio tonight  

Feels good to get back in the gym again..  my ass was gettin' big    or so my hubby implied,,, kind of.   well, he actually said before we went on vaca my ass was tiny and it kinda grew a little when we were there...


----------



## katt (Mar 28, 2007)

No weights today, just cardio tonight

Cals are 1369, today  52% protein/ 31% carb/ 16% fat

Good thing is that I'm down to only 2 lbs more than when I left for vaca... all the bloat is finally going away


----------



## katt (Mar 29, 2007)

Today was bi's & tri's

Hammer Curls (25's) 1x8 (27.5) 1x8 (30) 1x5
Incline DB Curls (17.5) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (25) 1x8
Cable Curls (slow) (50) 1x10 (65) 1x10 (75) 1x10
1 set barbell curls, negatives (60) 1x4 these freakin hurt  

Skull Crushers (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (65) 1x8
super set w/
CG bench (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (65) 1x7
Cable push downs (90) 1x10 (110) 1x8 (120) 1x6
ending w/dips 1x8, 1x6

Cals for the day 1319   54% protein, 33% carb, 12 % fat


----------



## Double D (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice workouts Katt, very nice.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 29, 2007)

Very inspiring, kit katt!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 30, 2007)

You are tough girl!  Now did I miss them or do we get vacation pictures?


----------



## katt (Mar 30, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> You are tough girl!  Now did I miss them or do we get vacation pictures?



I  posted one in my gallery.... we are at a club and my eyes are very very red    But it was great time!  I'm glad I don't live there...


----------



## Double D (Mar 30, 2007)

I just took a look at the macro breakdown, nice work getting those protein percentages up so high!


----------



## katt (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks D,, it seems to really work for me on a cut..  I eat alot of turkey breast & tuna !   I'll bump those carbs up in a couple months though


----------



## Double D (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah definitly need to bump those carbs now and then. Same old thing means zero results. Nice work!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 30, 2007)

katt said:


> I  posted one in my gallery.... we are at a club and my eyes are very very red    But it was great time!  I'm glad I don't live there...



You look great!  LOVE the hair.  And actually I lived there for 3 years and your eyes only look that way on the weekends.  Something in the air


----------



## katt (Apr 2, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> You look great!  LOVE the hair.  And actually I lived there for 3 years and your eyes only look that way on the weekends.  Something in the air




Thanks!  The hair thing was a huge change for me about a month ago.... I really like it!


----------



## katt (Apr 2, 2007)

Today's wo 

Hammer Strength Press (80) 1x8 (90) 1x8 (100) 1x6
DB Side Raises (15) 1x10 (17.5) 1x8 (20) 1x8 
DB Front Raise (15) 1x8 (17.5) 1x8 (20) 1x8
Rev fly  (10) 1x10 (12.5) 1x10 (15) 1x8
one set upright rows (50) 1x15

I lowered my weights on my side and front raises, and kept my form super strict this time.. no swing  

Cals - 1322   54% protein/24% carb/19% fat

Meal 1 - egg whites (1 ylk) 1 piece ww bread
Meal 2 - 4 oz chicken, coleslaw (fat free recipe)
Meal 3 - 4 oz chicken, 1/2 c rice, 1 T teryiaki sauce, grape tomatoes
Meal 4 - 3 oz chicken, cucumbers
Meal 5 - 6 oz tuna, 2 cups salad greens, 2 T ff dressing.

It's a chicken day    Upped my protein intake today, couldn't get the sweet potatoes in... maybe tomorrow


----------



## katt (Apr 4, 2007)

ok so yesterday I forgot to set the alarm   and didn't make it to the gym... no cardio either

Today - my weights sucked to put it mildly   Gawd,, I hate that, then I lose my focus and it all goes to shit   

Bar Bench (95) 1x8 (105) 1x8 (110) none.... (95) 1x5,  1x7
Incline Bench (85) 1x8 (95) 2x5  
Cable crossovers (45 ea side) 1x10 (55) 1x9 (60) 1x6 it starts getting better now  

Life Fitness Tricep press (90) 1x10 (110) 1x10 (130) 1x8
Tricep DB extension (40) 1x10 (45) 1x10 (50) 1x7 holding the db w/both hands
Bench Dips 1x15, 1x13

Cals for the day - 1433 - restructed again, putting a casein protein shake in before bed

55% protein, 30% carb, 15% fat -

Cardio tonight - for sure!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 4, 2007)

Way to go Katt, Looking strong!


----------



## katt (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Bakerboy! It's alway good to get a clap now and then.  

Today was back & bi's

chins on the straight pegs 1x5, 3x3 I totally suck at these 
Wide Grip  pull downs (80) 1x9 (80) 1x8 (100) 1x8
Straight Arm Push Downs (80) 1x8 (85) 1x8 (90) 1x8
Hyperextensions w/25 lb plate 3x12
super set w/
Shrugs on the Forza machine (140) 1x8, 1x10, 1x8

Seated DB Curl (27.5) 1x8 (30) 1x8 (32.5)1x4 - I was done
Bar curl - one set at 50 lbs - 10

I was so done by then,, didn't get enough bicep work, but I was pooped !  

Cals for today 1335   55% protein/31 % carb/ 13% fat

I need to find a "safe" spot for all those friggin girl scout cookies I bought.. why do I do that every single year


----------



## Hammerlynn (Apr 5, 2007)

katt said:


> I need to find a "safe" spot for all those friggin girl scout cookies I bought.. why do I do that every single year



I put mine in the freezer in the garage.  I just rediscovered them a few weeks ago! lol  I bought them in October and forgot about them  Is it a sin to forget GS cookies? lol


----------



## katt (Apr 5, 2007)

Now that's funny!  I do have a freezer in the garage also - but I just shipped 3 of the boxes off to my daughter and her kids  

Maybe if I bury the rest in the very bottom of my freezer (chest type) I'll never find them again


----------



## katt (Apr 6, 2007)

Ok so today was legs   

I am going to restructure yet again.... going to try to hit my legs twice a week, on Mondays & Fridays trying to promote growth... I haven't decided if I'm doing a light & heavy day combo yet.

Today

Squats - I am lowering the weight alot to enable myself to do good form and go way past parallel. 
(65) 1x12 (85) 1x12, 1x9 (95) 1x8
Bulgarian Squats 3x10 ea leg w/10 lb db's - my core balance sucks  
Leg extensions (150) 1x8 (185) 1x7 (165) 1x8

Legs take so long and we ran totally out of time... I'm not sure how we are going to get it all in, unless we go back in the evening and finish it up.

Today's cals - carb up day - threw in an extra bagel & more oats, may need to add another yam or something  else- but we'll see 

1687   44% protein/ 46% carb/ 9% fat


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh wow I think I would die after that! Squats and then to Bulgarian Squats!!! Thats insane.


----------



## katt (Apr 6, 2007)

Uhhh.. yeah... I picked up the 20's for my first set and couldn't get past one rep... so I went down to 10's..
    They still kicked my ass..

Then my husband says "let's do leg extensions!"  and I'm going arghhhhh...


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Haha....hell doing them bodyweight after squats would be tought enough.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)

^ Katt is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 ts


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

Good job doing the Bulgarian squats, anybody who has the cojones to do them is good in my book.


----------



## katt (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks guys - woot! woot! I have cojones...


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2007)

No chance to post yesterday, was slammed at work & home !

Yesterday's wo was legs again - I swear, if this doesn't make my legs grow, I don't know what will     It was hard, because they were still sore from Friday's wo

Hack Squat machine (90) 1x12 (180) 1x10 (200) 1x10 (230) 1x10
Incline Leg Press (180) 1x12 (230) 1x8 (250) 1x8 (90) 1x25 -yeow-feel the burn!
SLDL on the Forza Machine (90) 1x10 (110) 1x10, 1x8
Standing Calf raise machine (#5-I really don't know the weight) 1x15 (#6) 2x12
super set w/ 
Seated Calf raise (120) 2x12, 1x8

Cardio 45 minutes after work,,, was really difficult, all I did was incline treadmill

Cals for yesterday 1617 (higher)  51% protein, 22% carb, 26% fat

Today was chest & tri's

DB Press (40's) 1x10 (45) 1x8 (47.5) 1x7
Db Incline Press (40) 1x8 (42.5) 1x7 (45) 1x7
DB Incline Flyes (30) 1x8 (32.5) 1x8 (35) 1x8

Tried to do skull crushers & had pain in my wrist, so I just did close grip bench
CGB (50) 1x8 (60) 1x10 (70) 1x8
Push Downs (80) 1x12 (100) 1x10 (110) 1x5
Dips bw - 7/6 /5

Cals for today 1411 - 58% protein, 34% carb, 8% fat

More cardio tonight


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2007)

You could always try dropsets of leg ext and squats if you want growth.  That's what I use to do.


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You could always try dropsets of leg ext and squats if you want growth.  That's what I use to do.



Oh,, maybe I'll give that a try on Friday.. Thanks!


----------



## katt (Apr 11, 2007)

Cardio last night 50 minutes on the incline treadmill was hard as hell, my legs were hurting

Today

Pull ups 3x5, 1x3 w/negatives on the way down
Pulldown machine (90) 1x8 (100) 1x8 (110) 1x8
High Row (45) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (55) 1x8
T Bar Row (45) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (55) 1x8
Incline DB Curl (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8 (25) 1x8
Preacher one arm db curl (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8 (25) 1x6
One set bar curls (50) 1x9

Cal's for the day 1375  55% protein/ 35% carb/ 9% fat

No cardio tonight - a night off


----------



## katt (Apr 12, 2007)

Today it was tough to drag myself out of bed.. I'm feeling really tired, and tomorrow is my leg day      I'm going to try the drop sets like Jodi suggested.. 

Today's was upper push

DB Press (30's) 1x8 (32.5) 1x8 (35) 1x8
Side Lat Raises (17.5) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (22.5)1x8
Front Raises (15) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8
Rev Pec Deck (50) 1x8 (55)1x8 (60) 1x6

Shrugs on the forza machine (140) 1x10, 2x12
ss w/
hyper's w/ 25 lb plate 3x12

Hanging leg raises 2x15

that's all for today... I was going to make my front raises lighter today, but we have this couple that works out in the morning that you just want to shake sometimes... I mean, they were doing side raises and I swear they bent down almost to a 90 degree before they swung their arms ups, it was insane.  And of course they took every single lighter weight dumbell that we had and had them on the floor beside them     I just want to smack them sometimes... you know there *are* other people in the gym... they *may* want to use them... 

Cals for the day 1356  43% protein, 33% carb, 22 fat... my son & his girlfriend are coming over for dinner tonight... so I had to factor in the 4 oz of ribeye steak that I'm going to be eating....   If I can stop at 4 oz..


----------



## Double D (Apr 12, 2007)

Workout looks phenominal!


----------



## katt (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks D - it's tough today, my whole body is still sore, except my legs... and that workout is tomorrow


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 12, 2007)

Those side raises are very impressive. Wow! Way to go Kitkatt.


----------



## katt (Apr 13, 2007)

ok - so to sum up my workout for legs with drop sets today - OMG!
I can say I've never had that much pain before in a leg workout... the squats were good, I was just out of breath,, but then when I got to the extensions & curls, shit! It was brutal!  Everything was drop sets today, except for my last set of walking lunges of course

Squats (115) 1x8 (105) 1x9 (85)1x8 (65) 1x10
Leg Extensions (180) 1x10 (165) 1x5 (150) 1x3 (120) 1x2 (75) 1x3
Ham Curls (110) 1x8 (100) 1x6 (90) 1x5 (80) 1x5 (60) 1x6
Walking Lunges w/ 20 lb db's 12 steps ea leg x 2

I'm just wondering if I'm going to be able to get out of bed tomorrow without falling over.. 

Cals are the same as yesterday around 1350, I was rushed and had to throw everything together quick this morning.  But good thing is the next 2 days are completely off


----------



## katt (Apr 16, 2007)

Another leg day

Life Fitness Leg Press (175) 1x15 (235) 1x15, 1x12, 1x10
Leg Exten (150) 1x10 (165) 1x10 (180) 1x8
Leg Curl (90) 1x10 (100) 1x10 (110) 1x6
SLDL on the Forza Machine (70) 1x10 (90) 1x10 (110) 1x8
Hammer Strength calf (35) 3x12
ss w/
Icarian Calf Raise (120) 3x12

Cals for the day 1526 - 50% protein, 31% carb, 19% fat

Cardio tonight


----------



## katt (Apr 17, 2007)

Didn't go do my cardio last night, my hamstrings were very very tight.. They feel much better today  

Pull ups - just one set of 6
Wide Grip pull downs (90) 1x8 (100) 1x8 (110) 1x8
Straight arm push downs (70) 1x8 (80) 1x8 (90) 1x8
Cable Rows (80) 1x8 (90) 1x8 (100) 1x8
Curl bar (45) 1x8 (55) 1x8 (65) 1x6
Hammer Curl (20's) 1x9 (25) 1x8 (30) 1x6
Concentrations (15) 1x15, 2x12

Definitely will be going for cardio tonight! 

Cals for the day 1418,  50% protein, 36% carb, 14% fat

Started taking my dhea and glutamine again before I go to bed. I've been slacking on the weekends on my diet, need to get it together.  This weekend we will be watching the Emerald Cup in Seattle, maybe that will give me some new motivation.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 17, 2007)

Great stuff Katt


----------



## katt (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks baker!... you've got some pretty intense workouts lately too!  How do those legs feel today??


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, I'm pretty sore all over today. I think the OH lunges were oddly enough what smoked me. Those were pure evil. lol


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Your leg days kill me to even look at em. Very nice.


----------



## katt (Apr 18, 2007)

ok so I did do cardio last night, but only 30 minutes worth..

Today was push and I wasn't into it - so I went lighter  

Hammer Strength press (90) 1x8 (100) 1x8 (110) 1x6  
Hammer Strength incline press (70) 1x8 (90) 1x8 (100) 1x8
Pec Dec (90) 1x8 (100) 1x8 (110) 1x7
Rope push downs (80) 1x8 (90) 1x8 (95) 1x8
Kick Backs (17.5) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8
Dips 11 /8/7  PR...   maybe it's because I sucked on the rest of the workout   

Cals for today 1342     55% protein, 30% carb, 15% fat... I just ate my breakfast and I'm still hungry..  this is going to be a long day


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome dips Katt!!!


----------



## katt (Apr 18, 2007)

they felt really good!  Now if I can get to the point where I add weight.....


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree with BB, excellent DIPS!


----------



## katt (Apr 18, 2007)

I want to look like the gal in D's journal.....she's hot!


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

If your referring to Brutus's avatar you young lady are correct!


----------



## katt (Apr 18, 2007)

I was mistaken - it was Doms journal... oops  

but I did take a look at Brutus's avatar and she's right up there


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

You are still right on, that woman in DOMS journal is WOWSIER!


----------



## katt (Apr 19, 2007)

hammer Strength Press (80) 1x8 (90) 1x8 (100)1x7
Cable side raises (25) 1x8 (30) 1x8, 1x6
Upright Row (50) 1x10 (60) 1x8 (70) 1x8
Reverse DB Fly (12.5) 1x8 (15) 1x8 (17.5) 1x8
Shrugs (140) 1x10 (160) 1x10 (180) 1x8
ss w/
Hyper extensions w/25 lb plate 3x12

I dont' know my cals for the day, just basically threw chicken, yams & tomatoes in baggies while I was rushing out the door.. my guess would be lower than norm today, but we will be eating dinner on the road, so I guess that makes up for it.  

I'm excited to be going to the Emerald Cup this year, new found motivation, tons of free samples  and they always have a seminar after the pre-judging on saturday when you can ask the pros questions... I need to think up some to ask   

Maybe I throw out the Lee Priest trying to get back into the game.... they always like questions about gossip and dirt.  Last year was about Titus and his troubles


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Titus and his troubles was an easy one. Didnt his old lady try to pin it all on him or something?


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2007)

D - I think so, but not really "for sure"..

anyway, no workout this morning, got in very late last night from our weekend at the Emerald Cup in Seattle.  It was a really great show, and alot of quality muscle bodies there!   It gave me great inspiration and some intimidation for competing next year.  I'll have to see how diligent I am at being rigid with my workouts & dieting to try to pack on some serious mass.. 

We came back with three big bags full of samples   - so awesome!  Plus we purchased the "new thing" . Flexorator staps that loop over your wrists and go onto the bar.  Supposidly to isolate the musle better when you are doing your exercises.. So, we'll see how they work.

The one thing that I did notice, though, was that the supplement prices at the vendor booths weren't as cheap as last year    We can get them cheaper on the websites... oh well,, at least we got massive amounts to try before we buy  

One other cool thing was that Russ Testo was selling posing video's there as well as offering choreography for posing routines.  All you do is send him your music, he puts a routine together and sends it back to you. .. 

Anyway - new motivation is always good!  

Cardio tonight


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2007)

Started taking my dhea before bed - added tribulus & glutamine plus my casein shake - 

Today was legs  Another drop-set day  

Squats (125) 1x7 (105) 1x10 (85) 1x10 (65) 1x15
Extensions (150) 1x8 (150) 1x6 (135) 1x4 (120) 1x3
Ham Curls (110) 1x10 (90) 1x8 (70) 1x8 (50) 1x15
SLDL (90) 1x10, 1x12, 1x10 no drop set on this one
Seated Calf raise (140) 1x17 (120) 1x4 (100) 1x7 (60) 1x9 - this friggin burned!   

Cals for the day 1469    58% protein/28% carb/14% fat

Cardio after work...


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Lookin' fantastic as usual.


----------



## katt (Apr 25, 2007)

ok so today was our push day... so I say,,, "let's do drop sets!".... 

Just for the record.... I need to decrease my weights to do this   After the second set of db's, my wrists were killing me... 

DB Press drop set (50) 1x8 (45) 1x4 (40) 1x3 (30) 1x5
DB Incline (35) 1x10 (40) 1x9 (45) 1x5
Incline db fly (30) 1x10 (32.5) 1x10 (35) 1x8
Overhead tri extension (45) 1x10 (50) 1x8 (52.5) 1x7
Life Fitness Tri press -drop set (130) 1x10 (110) 7 1/2  (90) 1x6 (70) 1x10
Bench dips 2 sets of 15

Cals for the day 1539  50% protein, 35% carb, 16% fat

Feeling good today after scarfing down oats & egg whites, yum!  Chatted with one of the gals that are competing in the figure comp this weekend - all she said is that she is ready to eat!  

It's funny, in the 5 different gals that are competing - all have different trainers and you can totally see the difference in the diet plans now - some are working, some are not    I think I need to do some definite research before I seek out who I would want to help me next year... My only question is competing in figure or bb... I think I may be a little to muscular for figure, but then again my legs aren't up to par as far as bb goes (imo).. decisions, decisions.  It's times like these that I wish I weren't such an anal person    oh well,,, one day at a time


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh man....that looks brutal 

Go for BB.....don't waste your time with figure.  You got a year to build your legs up!


----------



## katt (Apr 25, 2007)

That's what I'm thinking Jodi... I think if I just tweak my diet and bulk "clean" and work hard, I should be able to do it.


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Incredible workout Katt!


----------



## katt (Apr 26, 2007)

Cardio last night 45 minutes on incline treadmill.

Today was our pull day - since I'm having such a hard time with pull ups, I decided to do only negatives today.... can I tell you that friggin hurt   I would say it was about a 5-6 second delay from top to bottom

Pull ups 1x5, 1x5, 1x4
T  Bar Row (45) 1x8 (55) 1x8 (65) 1x8
Cable row w/underhand grip (70) 1x8 (80) 1x8 (90) 1x8
Seated Incline Db curl (22.5) 1x8 (25) 1x8 (27.5) 1x4... I was totally failing on my 4th rep,,, and my partner    was yacking and not paying attention   

Preacher Bar Curl (40) 1x8 (43) 1x8, 1x8 (40 lb bar w/1 1/4 magnetic's on ea end)

We're done for the day...my forearms are killing me!

Cals for the day - Up a little, I have been noticing that I'm not fatiguing as fast as when I take in more calories,, plus my workouts are much stronger.. and I'm still losing weight..  

Cals for the day 1648   216.3 protein  , 112.6 carbs, 40.6 fat  52/27/22


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Now thats an assload of protein. Nice work!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 27, 2007)

How goes it katt? I'm happy to see you were able to increase your calories a bit. By the way how much do you weigh? How much protein per pound of your weight are you eating?


----------



## katt (Apr 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> How goes it katt? I'm happy to see you were able to increase your calories a bit. By the way how much do you weigh? How much protein per pound of your weight are you eating?



Currently I weigh 130,, I figure my lbm to be in the range of 108-112 give or take... so that amount of protein is a little over for me.  Last year when I did my cut, I was up to 1900-2000 cal's per day by the time I was at 15%... so this year is incredibly lower... but I can definitely see the difference as far as my muscle growth.  I not gaining as fast as I was last year - so I'm upping the cals little by little until I reach the 1800-2000 range, then I'll stick there for a while.  My next true "bulk" is going to be the middle of June till Oct (12 weeks) I have until then to figure the whole "clean bulking" thing out.

I still have the girl stigma of "looking fat" though.. that's a really hard hurdle for me to get over sometimes.


----------



## katt (Apr 27, 2007)

Today's workout was hard - it seems our 5 days in a row are getting brutal on me.. by the time Friday comes around with 5 workouts and 3 evenings of cardio, I'm ready for the 2 days off.

Life Fitness Shoulder Press (70) 1x8 (80) 1x8 (85) 1x4
Side Lat Raise (single arm) (17.5) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8 these felt really heavy today   
Upright Rows (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (70) 1x8 - 70 felt good - will increase next time   
Reverse Fly (single arm) (12.5) 1x8 (15) 1x8 (17.5) 1x8
Hyer extensions w/25 lb plate  3x12
ss w/
Shrugs on the Forza machine (140) 1x10 (160) 1x10 (180) 1x8
Hanging leg raises (elbows on pads) 2x8 times front, right side & left side

Cals for today 1500 - no cardio tonight, so cals are a tad lower. 
52% protein, 29% carb, 19% fat

I need to really work on upping my carbs more... today is a no rice day - because by the time  I got around to making my food for today (which was 8:30 pm) my husband had eaten the rest of the rice and I didn't want to stay up to cook more


----------



## Double D (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks to tough for me.


----------



## katt (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks D - 

No workout today

This weekend was very productive in getting household, outdoor lawn & garden things done.. I was pooped!   

Went to the local bb & fitness show this weekend, 2 of the 5 gals at our gym did really well, one was second in her class and the other won! So we were really happy for them!    

Back to the gym tomorrow - leg day  

Have a great Monday!


----------



## katt (May 2, 2007)

ok - so I'm back at it today    no more slacking, but I do have to admit the 4 days off felt pretty darn good.  And I felt really strong today   

DB Press (45's) 1x10 (50) 1x8 (52.5) 1x7 *PR*
DB Incline Press (40) 1x8 (45) 1x7 (47.5) 1x6  *PR*
Pec Dec (90) 1x10 (100) 1x8 (110) 1x8
Dips bw 1x8, 1x7, 1x5
Tri cable push downs (100) 1x12 (120) 1x10 (130) 1x8
Kick Backs (20) 1x10 (22.5) 1x8

Cal's for the day 1514   192.4 pro, 121.3 carb, 30.7 fat   50%/32%/18%


Cardio tonight


----------



## Bakerboy (May 2, 2007)

All I see is pr's.


----------



## katt (May 2, 2007)

It felt so awesome....


----------



## SamEaston (May 2, 2007)

Hi Katt!

I hope you don't mind me having a look through your journal. I've got to say, i find your workouts quite inspiring. Especially BW dips - amazing! BW dips and chins are my aim for the end of the summer!  

Can i quickly ask you though - my program at the moment comprises 5 days 'fat burning', where i take in less than maintenance calories (about 2-300 below) and do slightly more cardio, followed by 5 days 'muscle building' where i take in about 300 more cals than maintenance, and focus more on my resistance training, ie lifting heavier, more reps etc. However im finding that by the end of a 'fat burning' stint, i am fatiguing very quickly, and generally feeling lacklustre, and have stopped losing fat. (My aim is, over a couple of months of this cycling, so have dropped about a stone in fat). 

Im wondering if this happens to you regularly, since you are cutting at the moment, and what you would normally do to counter it - without comprimising your end goal of burning fat. Is it advisible to just have a good feed and regain your strength? 

I would appreciate your input!

Sam


----------



## katt (May 2, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hi Katt!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me having a look through your journal. I've got to say, i find your workouts quite inspiring. Especially BW dips - amazing! BW dips and chins are my aim for the end of the summer!
> 
> ...



Stop by anytime - the journals are out there for the viewing!  

I've been totally slacking on my diet lately    but, I get the same thing as you... I cut for about 6 weeks and get extremely tired and crabby...but i don't really know how to combat it - it seems it's universal!  I don't really try to push the weights up at that time, pretty much maintain what I'm lifting until I start to bulk again... which right now will be around the middle of June.  

In my cutting diet is pretty darn low - 1300 - 1700... depending how fast I want to cut..  But I usually have one re-feed day per week (up the carbs at least 100-200 gms) and one cheat meal a week - that for me is whatever dinner I want, cuz I LOVE dinner.... desert and cocktails...

 I'll up the cals to above maintenance for another 6 weeks for bulking and go balls to the walls...and we'll probably go back to doing 4-6 reps per set again, instead of the 8-10-12 we are doing now.

I haven't heard of anyone doing the one week on and one week off like you are doing... 

And... how much weight is a stone?


----------



## SamEaston (May 2, 2007)

Yeah, i think what you're doing might be a bit better for me than what i am doing at the moment. In the 5 days 'muscle building' i tend to put on quite a bit of weight, then get really disappointed when i can't get it all off again in the 'fat burning' days. One day of re-feeding per week might be a better all round plan for the next couple of months since my primary goal is fat loss, then go back to the 5 day thing after that. 

I actually got the idea for the week on-week off thing from this website, i guess the aim being to rev up your metabolism for building muscle and processing lots of food for a short time, then - while you're body is adapting to having plenty nutrients and calories (and your metabolism is higher) - to withdraw calories to a level where you will burn a lot of fat very quickly (due to the rise in metabolism), and the cycling nature of the program means that your body never quite adapts to whats happening, so is constantly trying to keep up. 

I thought it was quite an interesting way to approach a diet and fitness plan, and it makes sense to a degree. Certainly, the first time i did it, it really worked for me. 

Oh, sorry! A stone is 14lb. That makes me feel old in the UK because all the youngsters are using KG's now!


----------



## katt (May 2, 2007)

What works for one person, may not work for another.. so whatever you find that works for you, I would say stick with it.  I'm still struggling with my "perfect training & diet theory"

as far as the 14 lb = 1 stone.... I just don't know my conversions..  I wouldn't have known the kb either


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2007)

Congrats on the PR's, I don't know any women that can handle that kind of weight, if you don't mind me saying.


----------



## katt (May 2, 2007)

Thanks!  I like hearing that!

Yeah fufu.. we don't have any women in our gym (that I have seen) that want to get as big as I want to be either


----------



## katt (May 3, 2007)

Last night - 45 minutes on incline treadmill

Today was pullups - negatives again....freak! Why can I not do these  

Pullups 1x4, 1x5, 1x5
Iso High Row (45 per side) 1x8 (55) 1x8 (65) 1x8 *PR*
Hammer Strength Iso Row-one arm (per side) (45) 1x10 (70) 1x8 (80) 1x8
Straight arm cable push downs (80) 1x8 (90) 1x8 (95) 1x7 

I really don't know what happened to our time today... have to go back and do biceps and cardio tonight

I didn't feel the No-Xplode working for me at all today... was tired  

Calories for the day 1387 - I'm going to starve!  54% protein, 35% carb, 11% fat


----------



## katt (May 3, 2007)

Tonight was cardio - 45 minutes incline treadmill on 3.4 - 3.5 mile per hr pace

DB bicep curl (25) 1x10 (27.5) 1x12 
Straight bar curl (40) 1x15
2 sets of 15 ea ab crunch machine on 40 lbs

Gawd!  I don't like working out at night,,, inconsiderate f**ks that stand right in front of the db rack so you can't put your weights back, let alone grab another pair for your next set... 

oh well, had to go pick up the kid from softball... done for the night


----------



## katt (May 4, 2007)

Today's Friday! Yay - Happy pre-Cinco De Mayo to everyone!!!

Smith machine press (50) 1x8 (60) 1x7 (70) 1x4
Front DB Raise (15) 1x10 (17.5) 1x10 (20) 1x10
Rev Pec deck (50) 1x8 (55) 1x8 (60) 1x8
Shrugs on the Forza Machine (140) 1x10 (180) 1x8 (200 ) 1x8 *PR*
Hyperextensions w/25 lb plate  3x15

no cardio tonight - a night off!


----------



## Double D (May 4, 2007)

You ever do standing DB Presses?


----------



## katt (May 4, 2007)

no we haven't D.... actually, we are kinda in a rut with the whole shoulder workout... maybe that would be good to put those in.


----------



## Double D (May 4, 2007)

Well they are great, not only for the shoulders but really help to use stabilization muscles along with improving stability of the core.


----------



## katt (May 4, 2007)

I'll try them next time - I'll go a little lighter weight until I get the movement down..

Thanks!


----------



## katt (May 5, 2007)

Leg day

Icarian Hack Slide (90) 1x15 (140) 1x14 (180) 1x8 (230) 1x8 *PR*
Angled Leg Press (180) 1x10 (230) 1x8 (270) 1x7 *PR*
Leg Extensions (165) 1x8 (180) 1x8 (195) 1x6 *PR*
Deadlifts (95) 1x8 (115) 1x7 (135) 1x5 *PR*
Icarian Calf raise (12) 1x15, 2x12

Done - great PR day for me,,, felt super strong! 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Pr's across the board you she-beast you!


----------



## katt (May 7, 2007)

Saturdays wo was great - one of those things were you get there and think it's just going to be so-so,,, but ends up being so much better.

Sunday was off - bbq at the house for the daughters post-softball season.. well, before the next summer season   .. so after a day of 12,  14-16 year olds I was completely exhausted...

And this morning I felt like crap... I was tired and couldn't get my ass out of bed... and I still don't feel so great..

But - I'm going to do cardio tonight anyway.

Cals are at 1351 today.. I took alot of "comfort" food for me today.. not alot of protein, but things like yogurt, banana & that kind of thing.. 

43% protein/ 45% carb/ 11% fat..

We'll see how tomorrow goes


----------



## katt (May 8, 2007)

Cardio last night 45 minutes

Bar Press (95) 1x8 (115) 1x7 (125) 1x4
Bar Incline Press (85) 1x8 (95) 1x8 (105) 1x4 plus 2 negatives
HS Decline (90) 1x10 (110) 1x8 (140) 1x7
Flat Flyes (25) 1x10 (30) 1x8 (32.5) 1x8
Skull Crushers (40) 1x8 (50) 1x8
ss
Close Grip Bench (40) 1x8 (50) 1x8, 1x5
Dips - 3  

Cals  1477,  49% protein, 30% carb, 20% fat


----------



## katt (May 9, 2007)

More cardio last night...  and again tonight  

Today were the dreaded pull ups.. I think I'm going to quit them for the next workout.... I get so frustrated   

Pullups - 2 + 2 neg, 2 + 3 neg, 1 + 4 neg
T Bar row (55) 1x8 (65) 1x8 (70) 1x8 (2 w/help)
1 Arm Rows (55) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (65) 1x8 these felt pretty good today  
Standing Bar Curl (50) 1x8 (60) 1x6, 1x6 w/1 resistance
DB Preacher (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8 (25) 1x8 need to up these next time.

Cals for the day 1394 -  54% protein, 28% carb, 17% fat.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 9, 2007)

Instead of giving up pullups you should try to own pullups. 
Just find out at what part of the movement is hardest for you and focus on that part. Is it your grip, the intial pull, mid way up or the last few inches to the top of the bar? You could also do things like several sets of singles- like 10 sets of singles. Just an idea. Keep up the good work katt. Meow.


----------



## katt (May 9, 2007)

It's actually the initial pull.... I'm always looking for new ideas on how to *own *these     That's why I've been concentrating on negatives,,, somehow I think that will improve my strength..

the single sets sound interesting... maybe I'll try that


----------



## katt (May 10, 2007)

Opted out of cardio last night.. will  go get it done tonight 

Rest periods were just enough for my partner to do his set

DB Press (32.5) 1x8 (35) 1x8 (37.5) 1x8
Standing Military Bar Press (40) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8
Cable Side Raises (20) 1x8 (25) 1x8 (30) 1x3
Inclind Lying Rear Delt (bar) (30) 1x10 (40) 1x8 (50) 1x6
Hyper extensions w/25 lb plate 3x15
Shrugs (180) 1x8 (200) 1x6, 1x7

Cals for the day 1485   57% protein, 25% carb, 17% fat

Meal 1 - Oats, Egg whites
Meal 2 - Chicken breast, cucumbers, yam
Meal 3 - Tuna, Rice, Cottage cheese, salsa
Meal 4 - Salmon, broccoli
Meal 5 - Chicken, salad, ff dressing
Meal 6 - Casien Shake


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

Incredible macro breakdown!


----------



## katt (May 11, 2007)

last night was only 30 minutes of cardio..

This morning was 30 minutes more...tonight..nothing!

Cals for the day 1414,,, 54% protein, 33% carb, 13% fat

Tomorrow is legs


----------



## katt (May 12, 2007)

Today was legs 

Squats (65) 1x12 (95) 1x10 (115) 1x7 (135) 1x7 (70) 1x7 
for the frist and last sets, they were front squats, regular squats between
Icarian leg extension (160) 1x8 (200) 1x8 (220) 1x8 (240) 1x8
Icarian Lying Curl (100) 1x9 (110) 1x8 (120) 1x6
Seated Calf raise (140) 1x12 (160) 1x12, 1x9
Deadlifts (95) 1x7 (115) 1x6 (135) 1x5

Done for the day


----------



## Bakerboy (May 12, 2007)

I can't beleive you ended with deadlifts! How did you like the front squats? Nice job katt.


----------



## katt (May 14, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I can't beleive you ended with deadlifts! How did you like the front squats? Nice job katt.




I just did the first and last set with fronts - I usually don't like them, because they hurt my delts.  But I tried them with my hands (palms up) resting on my delts to see if that worked better - but it didn't.  I need to find a way to hold the bar for these.... I could feel a difference in the muscles used - I like them *that* way

btw - that was the first time we've ending with dead's.... I'm not sure I'll do that again


----------



## katt (May 14, 2007)

Today was push - I was really tired - spent the weekend hauling patio pavers from someones house that didn't want them - all 480 of them..

Hammer Strength Press (90) 1x8 (110) 1x8 (120) 1x6 *PR*
DB Incline Press (40) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (47.5) 1x8 *PR*
DB Fly (30) 1x8 (32.5) 1x8 (35) 1x8
Tricep Overhead Extension (both hands) (50) 1x8 (52.5) 1x8 (55) 1x8
Life Fitness Tri Press (130) 1x8 (150) 1x8 (160) 1x5
Drop set - Cable Push downs
 (130) 1x8 (110) 1x8 (95) 1x7 (80) 1x5

Cals for the day 1497    51% protein, 36 % carb, 12% fat

Cardio & abs tonight


----------



## katt (May 15, 2007)

Cardio last night 35 minutes... and abs

Today's wo

CG Pull Down (90) 1x8 (100) 1x8 (110) 1x6
Seated Cable Row (80) 1x8 (100) 1x8, (110) 1x5
Bar pullovers (40) 1x10 (50) 2x8 - these felt really weird
DB Prone Incline Curl (15's) 1x8 (17.5) 1x8 (20) 1x8
Hammer Curl (17.5) 1x10 (22.5) 1x8 (27.5) 1x8
Chins 1x5, 1x4, 1x2 ... I had to do these   

Cals for the day 1387.. 50% protein, 32% carb,, 18% fat

Ordered some "supps" last night


----------



## SamEaston (May 15, 2007)

Wow! 1387 cals for the day, that is so low!! Im taking in about 200cals more than you a day and im famished all the time  

How is your fat loss coming along from day to day? Is it dropping consistently?


----------



## katt (May 15, 2007)

It's going well..... I'm trying something new,,, around 1700 cals one day and 1400 the next..   i'm trying to take in more carbs with the 1700 (lifting & cardio) and low low with the 1400.... 

and yes,,,, I will be starving today  

I will be drinking a whole shitload of water .....


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2007)

Thats about what I eat, 1200-1400 cals just to maintain


----------



## katt (May 15, 2007)

That must be really hard... I know by the end of the day when I cut most of the carbs I get a little grumpy  

But I know in another 6 weeks, I'll start another "clean" bulk for 8 weeks,,, so I just keep at it..


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Good to be a guy. My maintenence is around 3,000. Good to be me.


----------



## katt (May 15, 2007)

just joking


----------



## katt (May 16, 2007)

Cardio last night for 40 minutes ... 

no weights today - day off of that.  Just more cardio tonight.

Then a post M-day dinner at Outback.. yum!


----------



## katt (May 17, 2007)

ok so last night I did 40 minutes of cardio before we went to dinner..

I ordered the blue cheese & pecan chop salad with sirloin at Outbacks..never tried it before, but now I'm totally hooked on it. It was so awesome!

Today's wo

DB Press (35's) 1x8 (37.5) 1x8 (40) 1x8 *PR*
DB Front Raise (17.5) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8
Side Raises (single arm) (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8 (25) 1x8
Reverse Flys (10) 1x10 (15) 1x8 (17.5) 1x8

Hanging leg raise 2x15, 1x10
Ball crunch 3x15
reverse crunch 2x15

Done - no cardio tonight  

Cals for the day 1551   50% protein, 23 % carb, 26% fat... fat up today, carbs down..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that salad!!!  It's one of my favorites, but can't get it too often, because I'm a blue cheese hound and would want it all the time and then end up fat as a pig!   I should probably just slather the crap on my ass, that's where it would end up anyway!  

Hey Katt, when you do shoulders next time, try the candlesticks.  Jodie introduced those to me and I love them.  I think it's easier to use a heavier weight when doing those too.  It's like a front raise, but you hold the dumbbell like you're doing hammer curls and then just raise up!  They're really cool.  I also like to hold a 10 or 12.5 # plate in my hands and do circles: front/side/back to front.

I can't even comment on calories because I'm usually at like 1100 to 1200.  If I have something a little "not good for me" at dinner, it might bump to 1400.   

I'll have cardio today at lunchtime.  As a matter of fact, I better go make my protein shake really quick!


----------



## katt (May 17, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that salad!!!  It's one of my favorites, but can't get it too often, because I'm a blue cheese hound and would want it all the time and then end up fat as a pig!   I should probably just slather the crap on my ass, that's where it would end up anyway!
> 
> Hey Katt, when you do shoulders next time, try the candlesticks.  Jodie introduced those to me and I love them.  I think it's easier to use a heavier weight when doing those too.  It's like a front raise, but you hold the dumbbell like you're doing hammer curls and then just raise up!  They're really cool.  I also like to hold a 10 or 12.5 # plate in my hands and do circles: front/side/back to front.
> 
> ...



I can see how that would be addicting - blue cheese & candied pecans,,, the combination is so good!

I've never heard of candlesticks before - I'll have to try them - thanks! So... I guess these work more of your anterior delt??


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2007)

good job on the DB press PR.


----------



## katt (May 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> good job on the DB press PR.



I only wish my pr's looked as good as yours!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2007)

I wish I had a PR!


----------



## katt (May 17, 2007)

We'll change it up for you...... and give you a *P*retty *R*ear  

 

Now you have your own PR !!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2007)

yeah, I'm workin' on that.  A trainer friend of mine gave me some good tips today while I was on the treadmill and he was waiting on a client to show up.

And I've got lifting tomorrow morning.  I am not taking anymore dang allergy pills before I go to bed -- they make me woozy in the mornings and make me not want to get up for my workouts.

I need to get me a *p*retty *r*ear!


----------



## katt (May 18, 2007)

Today was legs  :bounce: :bounce: 

Life Fitness Press (255) 1x10 (275) 1x10 (295) 1x8 (315) 1x8
LF Extensions (180) 1x8 (195) 1x8 (210) 1 x 8
Icarian Glute Isolator (60) 1x10 ea leg (70) 1x10 (80) 1x8
Icarian Lying Leg Curl (100) 1x8 (110) 1x8 (120) 1x8
Hammer Strength Calf raise (35) 1x15 (45) 1x15 (55) 1x12 
Icarian Calf seated calf raise (120) 3x15

I usually don't go heavy on calves...mine are big already.. 

Cals for the day 1573,  52% protein, 31% carb, 16% fat 

Cardio tonight  - it Friday!!!!!      

Two days off - yay!


----------



## katt (May 22, 2007)

Well, two days off of weights turned into 3... but I did do cardio last night 

Today's wo

Incline DB Press (30's) 1x10 (40) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (50) 1x5
Flat Bench DB press (40) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (50) 1x6
Cable crossovers/per side (35) 1x10 (40) 1x9 (45) 1x8
CG Bench (45) 1x10 (65) 1x10 (85) 1x8 
db tricep extension one arm (20) 1x8 (17.5) 2x8... over the head, first time for these - had to drop the weight  that over the head stretch is killer
db kick backs (12.5) 1x8 (15) 1x8 (17.5) 1x8 - w/2 second contraction at top

Cals for the day 1622   50% protein, 31% carb, 19% fat

Meal 1 - egg whites/ww toast 
Meal 2 - chicken, asparagas, tomatoes
Meal 3 - Talapia, rice, salsa, yams, almonds
Meal 4 - Chick, asparagus, tomatoes (I love grape tomatoes) !! 
Meal 5 - Tuna, lettuce, ff dressing
Meal 6 - Casien shake

More cardio tonight


----------



## Bakerboy (May 22, 2007)

Looking good katt.  When are you planning to compete?


----------



## katt (May 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looking good katt.  When are you planning to compete?




The next comp here is April of next year.... I'm starting my first (gulp) 8 week cycle after we get back from vaca the middle of June,,, then cutting down after that if need be to see were I'm at...


----------



## katt (May 23, 2007)

Cardio last night - 50 minutes on the incline treadmill 5.5-6 incline at 3.4-3.5 speed

Today's wo --- I really never put my rest's between sets... but my husband & I workout together, so it's a "I go, you go" type rest period

Cable Pull Downs (80) 1x8 (90) 1x8 (100) 1x8
Life Fitness Seated Row (75) 1x9 (50) 1x8 (150) 1x7 w/squeeze on the contraction
Straight Arm Push Downs (80) 1x9 (90) 1x9 (100) 1x8
Straight Bar Curl (40) 1x9 (50) 1x8 (60) 1x4, 1x6
Incline DB Curl (20) 1x8 (22.5) 2x6
Concentrations (150) 1x8 (17.5) 1x8, 1x7

Cal for the Dal 1422    49% protein, 25% carb, 24% fat


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2007)

Nice workout Katt.

I wish my hubby and I worked out together like that.  Sometimes when we do get to the gym at the same time, he's on cardio or on weights and I'm usually on the opposite.  We do play racquetball together sometimes though.  

You know what they say -- the family that works out together, stays together.  Or is that the family that plays together, stays together.  Or is that the family that bikes together, stays together.  Or....or....or....I bet they say that for a lot of things huh???


----------



## katt (May 23, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Nice workout Katt.
> 
> I wish my hubby and I worked out together like that.  Sometimes when we do get to the gym at the same time, he's on cardio or on weights and I'm usually on the opposite.  We do play racquetball together sometimes though.
> 
> You know what they say -- the family that works out together, stays together.  Or is that the family that plays together, stays together.  Or is that the family that bikes together, stays together.  Or....or....or....I bet they say that for a lot of things huh???




Yeah, it works out great for us!  Glad I like him so much    anyway, we only have two other couples that workout at our gym, that I know of ... not alot of gals up in our area want muscles.... 

A really funny thing happened yesterday evening though,,, after I was finished doing my cardio and abs.... A gal was walking out of our gym,,, very slim, model like slim....  and for a fleating minute I was thinking "damn,,, I'll never be skinny ever again"   ... and it kinda got me in a down mood..   I was always, always,, very lean,,, a very "stereotypical" girl shape..  then came my realization that I was doing that for everyone else (well, guys) and that wasn't what I wanted to be.... hence my journey to gain muscle..

It just caught me totally off guard... for a minute..

Back to your comment though... yes, I think the more things you do with your partner, the closer you become.


----------



## kinkery (May 23, 2007)

nice numbers and journal


----------



## kinkery (May 23, 2007)

lol was gonna come up in here and say "update" lol but you already posted your workout


----------



## katt (May 24, 2007)

I didn't do cardio last night - came home & did yard detail 

Today was shoulders

Standing Military Press (50) 1x8 (60) 1x6, 1x8  
DB Side Raises (20) 1x8, (22.5) 1x8 (25) 1x7 - lowering the weight next time, my form sucked ass
Rev flys on the incline bench (12.5) 1x8 (15) 2x8

Hyper extensions w/25 lb plate 3x12
ss w/
Shrugs (140) 1x8 (180) 1x6 (200) 1x6

I'm going to starve today... cal's are at 1363   50% protein, 36% carb, 13% fat

So today at the gym was just weird,,, adding to the fact I have this mount rushmore breakout on my face... a girlfriend came over to me and started talking about this "natural" bb contest that she thought I may be interested in doing next May... I'm sure I had this "huh??"    look on my face, and I really felt awkward at that moment, because I didn't know how to respond... I just couldn't say.."well, I just ordered some stuff, so I don't think I could do that contest because they test".....   I think she thought I took it wrong, because she asked my husband if she offended me.... shit,,, what do you do... you don't just blab it all over the world....  I'm sure when I start gaining size at a little faster rate, she probably will catch on...  

That's another whole barrier for me,,, I'm not sure how many of my "gym friends" will change the attitude toward me after my cycle...  but.....

WHO THE HELL CARES !


----------



## katt (May 24, 2007)

My hubby just called - I got my supp's in the mail today !!!!!


----------



## kinkery (May 24, 2007)

nice workout   .... nice phone call  . i love it when i get my supps in the mail its like christmas


----------



## katt (May 25, 2007)

Yeah kink,,,, it's amazing to me how little you get for the price you pay...   here anyway... but if it produces results, it's all worth it

Today is a day off for me... a total day off,, and tonight is my cheat meal.. post-b-day celebration for my son... elk burgers, brat's, salads, corn on the cob and ice cream cake!  yum, yum,,, I can't wait

Should give me great energy to do my leg workout tomorrow!


----------



## katt (May 29, 2007)

Today was legs - after 3 days off,, I felt like crap...   so I made it a light day 

 ATG Squats (65) 1x8 (75) 1x10 (85) 1x8 (95) 1x10
Icarian Extensions (180) 1x8 (200) 1x8 (160) 1x7
Leg Curls (90) 1x10 (100) 1x8 (110) 1x7
Standing Calf Raise 3x12
Walking lunges w/20 lb db's 2x13 steps ea leg

Cals for the day 1397,  52% protein, 34% carb, 13% fat

It's buckle down time now... a week from this Saturday we leave for Vegas for a few days.... so I can't cheat until then


----------



## katt (May 30, 2007)

Last night was 50 minutes on the stepmill - very hard!  Plus ab work of hanging leg raises and ball crunches

Today 's wo

Incline Bar Press (85) 1x8 (95) 1x8 (105) 1x7
Bar Bench (85) 1x8 (105) 1x7 (115) 1x4 + 1 negative
Pec Dec (90) 1x9 (100) 1x8 (110) 1x8
Dips bw 1x8, 2x6
Overhead Rope tricep ext (70) 1x8 (80) 1x8 (90) 1x5
ss w/
Cable single arm exten (25) 1x8 (30) 1x8 (20) 1x8 - had to drop to 20, was burning out fast and form was suffering 

Cals for the day 1397 - 50% protein, 27 % carb, 18 % fat... messed up my numbers somehow, but don't want to put the effort into figuring our why.. 

Tonight -more cardio


----------



## Bakerboy (May 30, 2007)

Looks great katt. It will be interesting to see how much your strength changes when the supplements start to kick in.


----------



## katt (May 30, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looks great katt. It will be interesting to see how much your strength changes when the supplements start to kick in.




I was just thinking about that yesterday.... my legs are definitely growing now... so I asked my husband,, gawd, what am I going to look like after the 8 weeks???...  It actually might either scare the shit out of me or I'll be estatic.... depending on my mood I guess


----------



## katt (May 31, 2007)

No cardio last night    we had unexpected company for dinner....

Today's wo

Pull ups 2 + 3 neg, 2 + 2 neg, 2 + 2 neg -at least I can do 2 now ! 
DB  Pullovers (35) 1x10 (45) 1x10 (50) 1x8
One Arm db Row (50) 1x8 (52.5) 1x8 (55) 1x8
Standing DB curl (25) 1x8 (30) 1x8 (32.5) 1x3
Wrist Curl (40) 1x12 (15) 2x10
Preacher db curl (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8 (25) 1x8

done - tonight is definitely more cardio  

Cals for the ad 1311    basically fish & rice for every meal except the last....only 8% fat today and 30% carbs


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2007)

Fish and rice.....yummy!   Actually, that was my dinner last night.  

When do you start your cycle Katt?


----------



## katt (May 31, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Fish and rice.....yummy!   Actually, that was my dinner last night.
> 
> When do you start your cycle Katt?




Tentatively around June 23rd.... we have a trip on the 9th to Vegas for our  
9th anniversary... hey - leaving on the 9th for the 9th... funny...

Anyway,, we need to give a week after to get all the alcohol out of our systems.... cause there's no drinking whatsoever for the next 8 weeks   

I'm excited about it


----------



## katt (Jun 1, 2007)

My gawd, cardio last night was hard!  I only managed 35 minutes on the stepmill before I couldn't do it any more then I jumped on the treadmil and did incline walking for 20 more minutes..

Today's wo - I didn't have any strength at all - so I made it a light day    I guess all the fish, rice & vege's yesterday got to me a bit.. today I upped the carbs with a bagel at breakfast.... funny thing, I just ate it and my egg whites 45 minutes ago and I'm hungry again     it's going to be a long 2 hours.....

Arnold Presses (30) 1x7 (32.5) 1x6 (35) 1x4... sucked
Upright Rows w/pause at top (40) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8
Cable Rear Lat raise (15) 2x8, (20) 1x6
Shrugs (140) 1x10 (180) 1x6, 1x5 - I just love doing these   
ss w/
hyper extensions w/25 lb plate 3 sets of 10

Cals for the day 1492 - 41% protein, 43% carb, 14% fat

More stepmill tonight.....


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2007)

^ good job bud

I can't even do cardio, I have no will power for that.


----------



## katt (Jun 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ good job bud
> 
> I can't even do cardio, I have no will power for that.




Thanks!

Sometimes I can't distinquish between will power and stupidity....


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 1, 2007)

You're the shrug monster.


----------



## katt (Jun 4, 2007)

Happy Monday!   We didn't workout this morning... but I'll post Saturday's 

Squats (75) 1x10 (85) 1x8 (95) 1x8 (105) 1x7
HS extensions (50) 1x8 (60) 1x7 (70) 1x6 + 2 neg
HS Leg Curl (70) 1x8 (80) 1x7 (85) 1x7
HS Calf Raise (45) 3x12

Quick & simple... but effective.  I am keeping my weights lower on my squats to go ATG,, and not sacrificing my form..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 4, 2007)

Katt

Nice workout though.  Form is definitely key.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 4, 2007)

Double happiness. Nice ATG squats katt.


----------



## katt (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm liking them alot better now that I have a handle on my form   

I will try to incorporate the front squats next and get them mastered


----------



## katt (Jun 5, 2007)

Today's wo was a bit different - a couple of exercises for each part with a superset every time - 

Chest press (70) 1x8 (80) 1x8 (90) 1x7
ss w/
Pec Dec (90) 1x8 (100) 1x8 (110) 1x6

Wide grip pull down (80) 1x8 (90) 1x8 (100) 1x6
ss w/
Straight arm push downs (60) 1x10 (70) 2X8

 db curl (22.5) 1x8 (30) 1x8 (32.5) 1x5
ss w/
Cable push downs (90) 1x10 (110) 1x10 (120) 1x8

Wrist curls (40) 1x15 (50) 1x8 (40) 115
Reverse Curl (30) 2x10

Cals this week are lower... no/low carbs till sat (vaca time)

didn't count the cals - basically every meal is 3 oz protein, and about 1 cup of veges all day


----------



## katt (Jun 6, 2007)

Another weird workout today - last night was 50 minutes of incline treadmill

Standing BB Press (50) 1x8 (60) 1x7 (70) 1x4
DB Side Lat Raises (17.5) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x6
Reverse pec deck (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (65) 1x5
Hyper extensions (25) 3x10
ss w/
Shrugs (140) 1x10 (180) 2x8

Cals are low again today, to scared to count them    really feeling the lack of carbs today

Meal 1 - Bagel & 6 egg whites & about a half of bottle of mustard  
meal 2 - 3 oz Cod & snap peas
Meal 3 - 3 oz Chicken & fresh red peppers
Meal 4 - 3 oz Cod & yellow peppers
Meal 5 - Salad & 4 oz turkey

That's it for the day!


----------



## katt (Jun 7, 2007)

ok, so last night I went to the mall for some quick shopping...lasted too long, didn't eat my last meal before I went to bed, so viola!  This morning's leg day that was suppose to be a light day felt like the heaviest weights ever   

Note to self - don't go on under 100 carbs for 5 days AND miss a meal and not expect your performance to suffer..... ok, so you don't need to have a rocket scientist brain to figure that one out   

Hack Squats (90) 1x10 (140) 1x10 (180) 1x8 (230) 1x3
Incline Leg Press (90) 1x8 (180) 1x8 (230) 1x6
Extensions (150) 1x8 (165) 1x8 (180) 1x8
Lying leg curl (80) 1x8 (90) 1x8 (100) 1x8
Calf Raise (120) 3x12

Cals are low again,,, alot of protien today.. but I'm having a bagel w/natty pb with my egg whites right now  yum!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 7, 2007)

Keep with it Katt! You're doing so well!

Unbelievable amount of self-discipline. I hope you're going to spoil yourself a bit while you're away!


----------



## katt (Jun 7, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Keep with it Katt! You're doing so well!
> 
> Unbelievable amount of self-discipline. I hope you're going to spoil yourself a bit while you're away!



You bet I will!!


----------



## katt (Jun 7, 2007)

Well,,, I just ate a bag of m & m's (plain-small bag) and I feel like shit!  They totally upset my stomach, probably because I haven't had chocolate in such a long time.....

My workouts are done.... will resume the end of next week when we are back from vaca... a much needed break for both of us, not only a rest from the gym... but a repreve from our dogs too! They sleep on the bed and night and it barely gives us enough room to move!  Last time I tried to kick them off, they sat at the end of the bed with their heads resting and whined the entire night...

new journal starting around the 20th of June.... I just need to think up a good name for it.... 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2007)

mmm m&m's, I like the peanut kinds. The chocolate + peanut flavor make an excellent dynamic.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2007)

katt said:


> Well,,, I just ate a bag of m & m's (plain-small bag) and I feel like shit!  They totally upset my stomach, probably because I haven't had chocolate in such a long time.....
> 
> My workouts are done.... will resume the end of next week when we are back from vaca... a much needed break for both of us, not only a rest from the gym... but a repreve from our dogs too! They sleep on the bed and night and it barely gives us enough room to move!  Last time I tried to kick them off, they sat at the end of the bed with their heads resting and whined the entire night...
> 
> ...




I hate when I eat something that I normally like and it upsets my stomach!  Well, now we know how effective eating clean is!  

So you're gonna start a new journal huh?  When do you start  your cycle?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 14, 2007)

new journal starting around the 20th of June

Can't wait!


----------



## katt (Jun 14, 2007)

On for the 21st or so...  

I'm excited!!!    

We spent alot of time at the pool.... resulting in severe sunburn....ouch!  But,, it was a good time away!


----------



## katt (Jun 15, 2007)

First workout - back at it ..  more of a full body wo, well kinda

Incline DB Press wu (30) 1x8 (40) 1x8 (42.5) 1x6 (45) 1x6
DB Flyes (25) 1x8 (30) 1x8 (32.5) 1x8

Lat pull down (80) 1x8 (90) 1x8 (100) 1x5 
ss w/
Seated Cable Row (70) 1x8 (80) 1x8 (90) 1x6

Bar Curl (40) 1x10 (50) 1x8 (60) 1x5
Skull Crushers (40) 1x10 (50) 1x8 (55) 1x8 - was going to use the 60, but someone was hogging it...

Cals for the day 1545,,,  47% protein, 27% carb, 26% fat

Cardio tonight


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll be glad when she comes back....

come back katt.....

I miss you......


----------



## katt (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm Baaack!!

With a new found self-assurance and ready to hit it hard!  New starting goal of Monday!  The reason for the delay???  hmmmm.. well, my trip was awesome and there were so many martini bars by our hotel, well,, I had to try a few..or more  

I need a couple days of detox...


----------



## katt (Jun 21, 2007)

ok, so I'm back at it.. this morning I was in a little bit of a funk,, I'm not really sure why - maybe the fact that it seems like forever since I've worked out.

Incline DB Press (35) 1x8 (40) 1x8 (45) 1x7
DB Press (35) 1x8 (40) 1x8 (42.5) 1x6
DB Flyes (25) 1x8 (30) 1x8 (32.5) 1x8
Skull Crushers (40) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8
ss w
CG Bench (40) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8
Cable pushdowns (100) 1x8 (110) 1x8 (120) 1x8

All in all it was ok...my plan is to take before pic's this weekend, and hopefully after my eight week session I will be able to see improvement  

Cals today are around 1400 - still high protein. Lost about 3 pounds the last week, probably because I was out of town and not eating enough


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 21, 2007)

Good stuff; glad your back.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2007)

You were in a funk because you didn't start the day with a chocolate martini!  Happens to me all the time 

Tee meeny martoonies!!!  

Workout looks great though!!!


----------



## katt (Jun 21, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> You were in a funk because you didn't start the day with a chocolate martini!  Happens to me all the time
> 
> Tee meeny martoonies!!!
> 
> Workout looks great though!!!



Ok so I've never had one of those... I got hooked on one that was called the super nova..... vodka, OJ, rockstar with a orange sugar rim...


----------



## katt (Jun 22, 2007)

Final countdown 2 more days!!    I can't wait!

Today's wo

Pullups - 1x3, 1x3 + 1 assist, 1x1 & 4 negatives  Yay! I did 3 by myself  
Straight arm push downs (80) 1x8 (90) 1x8 (95) 1x8
T Bar Row (45) 1x8 (55) 1x8 (65) 1x6
ss w/
Hammer Strength High Row (50) ea side 1x8 (55) 1x8 (60) 1x7

Seated db Hammer curls (25) 1x8 (27.5) 1x8 (30) 1x5
ss w/
wrist curls (30) 1x20, (40) 1x10, 1x9

Straight bar curls - drop sets (50) 1x10 (40) 1x9 (30) 1x8
These friggin hurt like hell!

I was good with today's workout, felt like I gave 110% today.. it's all good!

Tomorrow is off then Legs on Sunday... then start of the new journal  :bounce:


----------



## katt (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm a little behind today.. still need to post my leg workout for Sunday - it was brutal.

But,, I just learned that a really close girlfriend of mine passed away this morning, so I'm a little rattled today.. it was so unexpected - she was a real fitness buff also, so it's hitting me hard

Will post tomorrow


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about about your friend katt. Take it easy.


----------

